# HyPnOtHERaPY?!



## mightyjohn123 (May 7, 2006)

anyone use it or kno anything about it? ive heard some stuff about it and how it can dramatically help someone with anxieties but what about social phobias?


----------



## mightyjohn123 (May 7, 2006)

i looked some stuff up on the internet and found that theres a method of hypnotherapy that can bring you back to a state of mind where your phobia did not exist and bring you back to a confident mind set that you once had. i thought that was pretty cool i mean for me, bc my SA just sprang up recently and i was a social butterfly about 4 years ago. that would be pretty awesome to get my confidence back in one session like that ... haha

"Age Regression - by returning to an earlier ego-state the patient can regain qualities they once had, but have lost. Remembering an earlier, healthier, ego-state can increase the patients strength and confidence."


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Hypnotherapy generally has little effect on anxiety disorders. Certainly don't expect for you to be different in "one session".


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

NLP uses a lot of hypnosis and they believe that everything is from listening to certain types of music.....the way you communicate......the things you watch on tv.....

Half the people I talk to are for hypnotherapy the other half say its BS. You gotta decide that on your own. Most of the guys I look up to are all for it.

On a unrelated note, my friend showed me this one link to this seduction school episode in the UK. They had these three guys. one of them was reaaaally fat.....shy......a virgin.....but a generally nice dude. It reminded me of people with SA just seeing him. 

At the start of the program he could barely approach people and when he did he pretended he was a panda.(weird)

At the end of the week he was actually talking to really attractive girls and getting numbers and they were realllly into him. 

If you look more into hypnotherapy and decide that that really isnt that appealing to you there are other options out there.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i tried hypnotherapy with an MD and he was totally incapable of hypnotizing me. i don't know if maybe i'm just not a good candidate for being hypnotized or if maybe an MD isn't going to be the best hynotist. Whatever the case may be, my experience proved to be totally useless. 

That being said, the idea appeals to me a lot. In fact, i think i would even be okay with having my whole brain and selfhood wiped clean and re-programed into another conciousness with a new personality and mind that works properly and hasn't been emotionally perverted and damaged for decades by family and other factors.

I wonder if maybe a psychologist might be better for hypnotism in general or if it's just a total gamble when choosing a hypnotherapist.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You have to have a certain personality for it to work. You have to be suggestible and a non-skeptic, I've been told by psychologists. You can only be instructed to do things that you want to do... all of that **** on television where some guy gets up and eats an onion thinking it's an apple is bogus. It works well for phobias, but I'm not so sure about anxiety disorders. Systematic desensitization would probably be best.


----------

